# Οι Έλληνες στη Βακτριανή (Ομιλία του Πέτρου Παπακαλού)



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2013)

Ακολουθούν τα γιουτουμπάκια με την ομιλία του φίλτατου συλλεξιλόγου για ένα από το αγαπημένα του και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα θέματα. Η ομιλία έγινε στο Λουξεμβούργο, στις 29/11/13:

Πρώτο μέρος (Εισαγωγή και η Κεντρική Ασία έως την έλευση του Αλέξανδρου Γ΄):





Δεύτερο μέρος (Από τον Αλέξανδρο στους Σελευκίδες):





Τρίτο μέρος (Η ανεξάρτητη ελληνιστική Βακτριανή):





Τέταρτο μέρος (Οι Έλληνες στην Ινδία, Επίλογος και τμήμα των ερωτήσεων):


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 5, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δρα! [βέβαια, όσο βλέπω τι ακριβώς εικόνα κράτησε για "εξώφυλλο" το τρίτο γιουτιουμπάκι, λέω να κρυφτώ καλύτερα :) ]. Το τέταρτο μέρος (γιατί δεν βλέπω να βγάζει σύνδεσμο στην ανάρτησή σου)


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2013)

...
Ευχαριστούμε τον άξιο συλλεξιλόγο για την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ομιλία του, με την ευφράδεια και τη γλαφυρότητα που τον διακρίνουν, ιδίως όταν μιλάει για θέματα που τον γοητεύουν. 







Καλός, πολύ καλός, πάρα πολύ καλός, παπακαλός. :)


Επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη —και χάρη μεγαλύτερη από τη μουσική, για μένα τουλάχιστον, τίποτε άλλο δεν έχει— μια πρόταση για μουσική υπόκρουση, οι Καναδοί Echoes from Jupiter στο "Bactria Regio Storm" από τον δίσκο _Europa_:






Και για τον κομιστή: ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορα!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 5, 2013)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε! :)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 5, 2013)

Ρογήρε και δόκτωρ, νάστε καλά! Χίλια μπράβο!


----------

